# Riding in Boulder with Boulder Riders Rocks!



## fosbibr (Aug 29, 2005)

Okay, so I'm being a bit dramatic and sarcastic in the title, but... 

Went for a ride from Boulder up St. Vrain Canyon today. Along came a group of five or six guys riding in the middle of the road. Going downhill would be understandable, but these guys were going uphill. Obviously and rightfully they were getting a lot of grief from cars going up the canyon. Then on top of it, most of them had their helmets off, setting on their stems. 

None of these guys were riding bikes less than $4k (Look 585, Merckx w/ carbon rims, C50, etc.) and none of them appeared to be riding that great - we saw them pulling into Ward well after we had stopped for some drinks and took a break. Additionally, a couple of these guys had full kits from a couple of different Boulder bike shops, which I can't imagine want to be represented in that way (middle of the road riding with cars blaring their horns, no helmets). 

Ok - I'm done venting and I know that the majority of Boulder riders arent this way - let's get back to waiting for the B sample results.


----------



## Merlindog (Jul 27, 2006)

*Gives us all a bad name!*

When riders are oblivious to cars like those guys were, it just creates a hostile enviroment for the rest of us. They should invest in a small mirror that mounts inside the shades so they could move over before cars are on them. Too bad there wasn't a cop around to ticket those clowns.


----------



## KeatonR (Jun 2, 2005)

Merlindog said:


> Too bad there wasn't a cop around to ticket those clowns.


Agreed.

I was riding up Lefthand Canyon last month and saw a cop ticket two guys for riding side by side. Initially I thought it was a bit harsh, but then I witnessed two separate incidents of road rage of cars against bikes, and I have to imagine that maybe that wouldn't be happening if drivers hadn't been delayed and pissed off by presumptuous riders in the past.


----------



## cocoboots (Apr 13, 2006)

fosbibr said:


> Okay, so I'm being a bit dramatic and sarcastic in the title, but...
> 
> Went for a ride from Boulder up St. Vrain Canyon today. Along came a group of five or six guys riding in the middle of the road. Going downhill would be understandable, but these guys were going uphill. Obviously and rightfully they were getting a lot of grief from cars going up the canyon. Then on top of it, most of them had their helmets off, setting on their stems.
> 
> ...


sounds like you may not be a fan of the boulderites....the cycling issue may be more fuel to the fire. just ride your bike and be happy. forget the freds.


----------



## John Nelson (Mar 10, 2006)

There are considerate bikers. There are jerk bikers. There are considerate motorists. There are jerk motorists. All of the above will always be with us. There's not much we can do about it but ride.


----------



## RickC5 (Apr 26, 2002)

*Lots of 'em in Boulder*

Having lived in Boulder County for almost 20 years (don't any more) starting in 1985, I can personally attest that there are MANY inconsiderate road riders in and around Boulder. Over the years they have had many run-ins with motorists and the local constabulary. 

Evening group rides numbering 20-30+ riders blew through stop signs without slowing, like a TdF peleton. This hacked off the Sheriff to the point that the Sheriff (and his deputies) stopped the entire "peleton" once and gave them all tickets.

Boulder County had some strange law for awhile that somehow "allowed" side-by-side riding, which the riders took major advantage of for many years until the law was repealed.

When we first moved there, the relationships between riders and motorists were so bad that I was literally in fear of losing my life if I rode in Boulder County, so I would load my bike in the car and drive elsewhere to ride.

I understand that things have calmed down a bit lately, but on any day you can still see road riders in and around Boulder that seem to believe they own the road and no one else is entitled to use it.

BTW- This is my personal opinion based on my own experiences and observations. You may feel free to disagree with me, but this is what I saw on a day-to-day basis.


----------



## John Nelson (Mar 10, 2006)

I don't think Boulder riders are any better or worse than riders anywhere else. It's just that Boulder has so many more riders that you see stupid and inconsiderate behavior more often. The best thing about riding in Boulder County is that they continually make road improvements specifically for cyclists. Furthermore, local motorized traffic is composed of a high percentage of sympathetic outdoor enthusiasts themselves. And the rest of the motorists are all very accustomed to sharing the road. Of course, like anywhere, there are always a few that are pissed off at the cyclists and do stupid things themselves.

And not all stupid driving and riding is due to being a jerk. Sometimes it's just a mistake--we all make them and hope to live through them.


----------



## jrepko (Dec 27, 2004)

*Contrasts*

Boulder is a study in contrasts - maybe the best urban cycling in the US, but the approaches to Boulder from outside it in almost any direction are death rides - narrow, high-speed, high-traffic, no-shoulder.

Boulder also has more sympathetic outdoorspeople per capita than about anywhere, but also not a few of the "too cool for school" types that congregate in any earthly paradise.

Perfect conditions, unfortunately, for getting the wrong cyclist and motorist in the wrong cycling situation. Each bad incident stays in memory much longer than all the great interactions.

Be careful out there.


----------



## paul2432 (Jul 11, 2006)

jrepko said:


> Boulder is a study in contrasts - maybe the best urban cycling in the US, but the approaches to Boulder from outside it in almost any direction are death rides - narrow, high-speed, high-traffic, no-shoulder.


The diaganol highway has a huge shoulder. Even so, it can get a little scary when you crossover a right turn lane.

36 has a pretty good shoulder as well.

Just curious which roads into Boulder you refer to.

Paul

Edit: By 36, I mean 36 between Lyons and Boulder.


----------



## jrepko (Dec 27, 2004)

*Boulder Access Roads*

From the south, Co-93 is high-traffic, high speed, has no shoulder for long stretches and is unsheltered and subject to very high winds. Indiana north from Arvada is recommended, but it's another fast 2-laner with no shoulder and growing traffic (as Bloomfield expands).

36 North out of Boulder is not bad, but as the main drag between Boulder and Estes Park can get a lot of traffic at high speed -- if I recall right there was a cyclist fatality on it about a year back. The Diagonal and 36 are also primary access routes (to Longmont and Denver, respectively) -- shoulder or no shoulder, the sheer volume of traffic they carry make them less than desirable.

Two other anecdotal points (as memory serves): 1) There was a thread on this forum a while back on how best to get from the Flatiron Crossing to downtown Boulder. As I recall, this forum couldn't come up with a good answer. 2) A planned event, the Boulder-Estes Century that was schedule for Aug 5, 2006, was cancelled out of concerns for safety on the routes (this is from memory - the web sites are no longer available).

Boulder has access to some great climbs (Flagstaff) and canyons, but the routes for commuting in and out by bike (IMHO) stink.


----------



## WAZCO (Sep 16, 2004)

jrepko said:


> 1) There was a thread on this forum a while back on how best to get from the Flatiron Crossing to downtown Boulder. As I recall, this forum couldn't come up with a good answer.
> 
> .


There's couple of safe routes to get to Boulder to Flatiron Crossing. This thread is probably what you were talking about. http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=332011#poststop

Here's a brief. Starting South boulder road-McCaslin-Dillon-88th-Coalton-Flatiron. All roads have shoulders or bike lanes.
Another way -Starting Broadway-Marshall road-McCaslin-Coalton I like the South Boulder road route better .

There's another thread in the commuting fourm thats covers Boulder/Denver Commute with great photos.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=67661


----------

